
Please stop making popup menu bars - jstanley
http://incoherency.co.uk/blog/stories/please-stop-making-poup-menu-bars.html
======
zimpenfish
Pocket does this on the iPhone and it is beyond annoying. (Not that they
listen to UX issues, even from premium customers.)

------
fagnerbrack
Tell medium that.

